# Heavier strings on a hollow body?



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I have some 10-46 sitting here for when I restring any of my guitars. I've started wondering if my Gretsch G5120 could use a new set of strings. Do hollow bodies sound better or require a heavier string than a solid body? I know many times strings are personal choice, but I've never restrung a hollow body and I have no idea what gauge are presently on it. I do know that I also fret heavier than I likely should, but it's hard to break that habit. So maybe heavier strings will help from making some notes sharp. If 10-46 is "too light" for it, what is your go to gauge for hollow body?


----------



## Larry (Sep 3, 2016)

B.B.King used 10-54.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

If you enjoy bending notes, it will become somewhat more difficult as you increase the gauge. Not impossible...just noticeable.

Personally, I think is is just a case of experimenting. There are many sets with "mixed" gauges (e.g., 10-46, 10-48, 10-50, 10-52, and similar for 11's etc.) and that offers even more options.

Some of other option are:

pure nickel (quite warm sounding..a bit more expensive)
half round
flat wound (...enjoyed by jazz players but used by many. More expensive but last a long time and are not as hard on frets. NOT easy to bend)
balanced tension (all strings feel the same/similar re: the amount of tension on each. I have never tried them...but I am curious)
I have likely missed many other options. This will give you some ideas.


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

Slightly off topic but related.
If you're changing brands/materials and gauges simultaneously, keep in mind that changes is tone, sustain and feel are affected by both factors.
I've also found on a hollowbody, bright strings can sound stark or have too many overtones for clear tone (ironically).
Not sure why hollowbodies seem more sensitive to this; maybe all those extra resonances start to pile up into mud.
(DR Blues is my go-to for sustain & clarity on hollow/semi-hollow.)


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Google the Gretsch website and see what is recommended. Normally you can go up or down a gauge without too much of a setup difference


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I always run 10s on electrics, including my dear departed Gretsch. Usually flatwounds on hollowbodies, and often with a wound third.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

I met a player that has 13's on his hollow body and I swear it felt like 9's.
It all comes down to a good setup.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Try 10-52's, then try 11-54's.


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

I use D'Addario EXL 115s (11-49) on my Gretsch 5422TDC. IMHO, it not only feels better but gives a little more tuning stability to the Bigsby.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

laristotle said:


> I met a player that has 13's on his hollow body and I swear it felt like 9's.
> It all comes down to a good setup.


Ignacio, a mutual friend of ours gave me 3 packs of these as he has not played guitar for some time. Of interest to you, he was looking into trying to learn the bass when I met with him a few weeks ago.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

greco said:


> he was looking into trying to learn the bass


I learned via YouTube.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

laristotle said:


> I learned via YouTube.


And i'd say it worked.


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

greco said:


> Ignacio, a mutual friend of ours gave me 3 packs of these as he has not played guitar for some time. Of interest to you, he was looking into trying to learn the bass when I met with him a few weeks ago.
> View attachment 284584


Nice gift - worth over $100 for 3 sets of those at retail.
Great strings. 
Low tension, pure nickel wrap, will last a very long time unless you are an acid-emitting being.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

A hollow body electric guitar like the Gretsch G5120 is basically an electric guitar. So relatively light strings like 10s and 11s would be fine. What if a person was playing an acoustic archtop in a swing band, like Freddy Green. No amp. Heavy heavy strings? What kind of action? I'm curious.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

Heavy fretting is really bad for your hand long-term.

There are exercises. You only need enough pressure to make the string sound clearly.

Mostly it is a matter of awareness at first. When you notice you are gripping too hard, stop playing. 

And if it hurts, stop and take a break, stop for a day if you can.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

For me,...yes. 10.5 - 48 on my Casino Coupe. 9-46 on my strat.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Verne said:


> I have some 10-46 sitting here for when I restring any of my guitars. I've started wondering if my Gretsch G5120 could use a new set of strings. Do hollow bodies sound better or require a heavier string than a solid body? I know many times strings are personal choice, but I've never restrung a hollow body and I have no idea what gauge are presently on it. I do know that I also fret heavier than I likely should, but it's hard to break that habit. So maybe heavier strings will help from making some notes sharp. If 10-46 is "too light" for it, what is your go to gauge for hollow body?


I use Curt Mangan 10-48’s on my Collings Soco and works great. Has a bit more beef on the low end and bending strings is similar to my solid body guitars that are strung with 10-46.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I have 9-42 super slinkys on my 335, 137 and my custom jazz box. I am saving my finger joint cartilage in case I need it down the road.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Hammertone said:


> will last a very long time unless you are an acid-emitting being


----------



## Sketchy Jeff (Jan 12, 2019)

I had 13 gauge flatwounds on my hollow-body for a while. It sounded really great. Not any harder to play than medium gauge acoustic strings on a flattop dreadnought. I put nines on that guitar once just to see how it would sound and it was not happy at all. That's a godin 5th ave kingpin 2. 

Eventually the novelty wore off that huge round warm sound and I wanted something brighter on that guitar so I switched to half round 12-gauge. For me that's the sweet spot and I've put half-round elevens on my Telecaster now which sound amazing. 

I like a dark sound. My flat top acoustics have Martin Marquis acoustic bronze and I change them far enough in advance so that the bright goes off the sound before a performance. The 13 gauge flatwounds were a bit much even for my taste.

Not sure if that helps or if we're even in the same ballpark if you're thinking of 10s as heavy strings

j


----------



## Sketchy Jeff (Jan 12, 2019)

I had 13 gauge flatwounds on my hollow-body for a while. It sounded really great. Not any harder to play than medium gauge acoustic strings on a flattop dreadnought. I put nines on that guitar once just to see how it would sound and it was not happy at all. That's a godin 5th ave kingpin 2. 

Eventually the novelty wore off that huge round warm sound and I wanted something brighter on that guitar so I switched to half round 12-gauge. For me that's the sweet spot and I've put half-round elevens on my Telecaster now which sound amazing. 

I like a dark sound. My flat top acoustics have Martin Marquis acoustic bronze and I change them far enough in advance so that the bright goes off the sound before a performance. The 13 gauge flatwounds were a bit much even for my taste.

Not sure if that helps or if we're even in the same ballpark if you're thinking of 10s as heavy strings

j


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

11’s are stock strings on 5420’s. I have them on mine and I really like the sound, they aren’t that hard to bend with the 24.6 scale length, and they play a lot cleaner. I put a set of 11-49 optiwebs on mine about 3 months ago and they have been excellent.

Just a quick PSA-have you tried a TruArc bridge, they are just amazing. I have the Serpentune on mine and it’s SO much nicer than the stock bridge. Its a really good guitar to begin with, and the bridge improves the tuning stability and bridge buzz that is sometimes problematic.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

seems to me that most folks focus on the wrong number...
in a regular set of strings say 10 -46 please remember that the 10 represents the size of the this high E string and the 46 is the size of the top "low" E string.

In my world, bending a thin size 10 string is not that much different then a size 9 or 11...thats what I have found. I dont do much bending but thats beside the point.
Now lets look at the other number ( the top E String)
These stings have huge range in thickness and have a huge range in feel...so a 46 gauge E string is totally different then a 54 gauge string.

Just recently I have settled into a 11- 48 gauge system and it just works perfect for me.
Each to his own as they say but please remember that as I see things, the second number is much more significant then the first.

G.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

zdogma said:


> Just a quick PSA-have you tried a TruArc bridge, they are just amazing.


It did come with a Rocking Bar bridge. So it is an upgraded bridge. It also came with upgraded Filtertron pups. Got a good deal for what I paid. Even the fiance likes it. (to the point I am forbidden to not own it).

@GTmaker -- I don't bend a lot, and usually when I do, it tends to be the B and G strings. 

All this info is great guys, thanks. Being a first time hollow body owner, I wasn't sure how much it differed from a solid body in ways other than the obvious construction.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Has anyone tried "balanced tension" strings? Thoughts?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I used 9-42 for years on all my electric guitars.
When I got an arch top (Ibanez Artcore)--it came with 10-52--and I liked that--so I keep using that gauge on the arch top-although I did start using a wound 3rd string--easier to change & sounds better than a plain string).
After that I did try 10-46 on another electric I might use for slide--and when I modded my LP copy for slide I did use that at first & since have changed to 11-50.
in the end--use whatever you like, but I do prefer heavier strings on my Artcore & LP copy-and over time I am able to bend, do hammer-ons, etc.
(Actually when I first learned hammer ons I had 11-50 on my guitar--not on purpose--that's just what strings I had available.)


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I find 13s on a well set dred are pretty easy to play.

All my electrics have 11s because mostly I'm screamin in mic and pounding out chords with a few chromatic runs in between. 

Tens are more fluid for bending but that may not matter depending what you play.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I use 10's on all my guitars (24.75" and 25.5" scale) ------ but one. I use 11-50 (DR's) for the Gretsch 6120.

The primary reason is difference in feel and not sound. The Bigsby B6 (without a tension bar) seems to soften the action. 11's play just like 10's on the other guitars - and I've got Bigsby's on 3 of those other guitars (LP, 335 and Tele), but all of those have tension bars, increasing the tension so that 10's still feel right. They felt sloppy on the 6120. 

And I bend. A Lot!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Hammertone said:


> Nice gift - worth over $100 for 3 sets of those at retail.
> Great strings.
> Low tension, pure nickel wrap, will last a very long time unless you are an acid-emitting being.


Yes! I was super pleased and very appreciative.
Do you prefer TI s over D'Addario "Chromes" ? 
Any other flatwounds that you would suggest I should try?

To the OP...Sorry for the minor derail.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

greco said:


> Has anyone tried "balanced tension" strings? Thoughts?


Tried them on a friend's guitar years ago. Wasnt a fan - I am just used to 10-52s in E standard haha.


----------



## ssdeluxe (Mar 29, 2007)

Flats are really cool on hollowbodies, and, I actually somewhat disagree that they are by definition "warmer or jazzier" , totally depends on how you use them, if you adjust your playing and action and amp for Beatles like sounds on flats ..they sound bright and punchy, in a different way than rounds...very cool string for a different tone colour. 

As an example, my Gibson Barney Kessel has 11 flats, and,on the bridge pu playing a little closer the bridge, you'd swear it was a Gretsch or ric, but, when I flip to the neck and use my fingers and lighten my touch.....jazz comping is there. 

cool strings the flat wounds.

definitely experiment to see what you like.

Last point for me: I also agree that the bigsby or trapeze style tailpiece loosens up the tension feel on hollowbodies.

10's do feel a bit weak on hollowbodies..but it may give you a unique "slinky" feel and less bass response that might be cool.

If you haven't tried Newtone strings, they are my faves (I'm not a fan of coated strings, and, these are the best traditional strings I have come across, and they sound true for a very very long time, in addition, they seem to not cut into the frets at all.)

good luck finding what works for you !


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I use Thomastik-Infeld Jazz Swing 11-47 flatwound strings on all my semi-hollow and hollow guitars. They last a long time. I don't believe in the idea that you get better tone with heavier strings. I've tried it before and that just make my fingers sore.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Chito said:


> I use Thomastik-Infeld Jazz Swing 11-47 flatwound strings on all my semi-hollow and hollow guitars. They last a long time. I don't believe in the idea that you get better tone with heavier strings. I've tried it before and that just make my fingers sore.


TI 11-47s are what I was initially using (thanks to @Fox Rox) before receiving the gift of the TI 12-50s. 
The TI 11-47s are now on my Ibanez..which is the third guitar this set of strings have been on since August...LOL. I have never cut them at the capstans.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

ssdeluxe said:


> I actually somewhat disagree that they are by definition "warmer or jazzier" , totally depends on how you use them,


Very true...I was probably the one that was misleading about the description in an earlier post. I'll change it.

I was using this as a kind of "reference"


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

greco said:


> TI 11-47s are what I was initially using (thanks to @Fox Rox) before receiving the gift of the TI 12-50s.
> The TI 11-47s are now on my Ibanez..which is the third guitar this set of strings have been on since August...LOL. I have never cut them at the capstans.


LOL I have a set on one of my guitars which has been in it for over 10 years now. It's still good.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

greco said:


> To the OP...Sorry for the minor derail.


You son of a ^$&*%* ................. wait, I may be semi guilty of the same offence, so, 5 min time out and we're all good.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

greco said:


> Very true...I was probably the one that was misleading about the description in an earlier post. I'll change it.
> 
> I was using this as a kind of "reference"


Rockabilly is sort of where I'd love to end up with this Gretsch, which makes sense considering the Brian Setzer part. I have to learn to play better, then learn to play Rockabilly. Funny that I never actually said that would be my end goal. I think I'll try a set of 11-52 (or close to that range). Warmer is always nice. It is warmer than my solid bodies, but it could still use a little more.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

11 to 52's on my double anni.... it's about the twang....


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

If one was playing a semi-acoustic in 1964, the chances were very good you were playing a 12-56 set at the time, whether round-wound or flatwound. Listen to lots of British invasion music, and you'll hear that there is precious little "give" in the strings when strummed or picked. Lighter strings would exhibit just a bit of pitch deviation when you pick because of their compliance, where heavier strings would not. A 12-through-56 set would have been considered medium gauge at the time, and was the sort of set you'd find in any department store, whether it was LaBella, Pyramid, or Black Diamond. My sense is that many of the distortion sounds we know and love from that period have been hard to replicate precisely because they were often made using big jazz boxes equipped with heavier strings, rather than solid-bodies with lighter strings.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I've never been a fan of using flatwounds--not really or the sound, but who they feel on my fingers--but then--maybe it would just take getting used to them.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I used them, back in the day. At that time, our principle motive was to avoid finger gliss noises, which flatwounds do well. Duller tone, however, is not the primary motive of the contemporary rock or country guitarist. Jazz guitarist, probably, but not many other genres.


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

greco said:


> Yes! I was super pleased and very appreciative.
> Do you prefer TI s over D'Addario "Chromes" ? Any other flatwounds that you would suggest I should try?.


Yes, I prefer the TIs. They are warmer and have lower tension. The other flats that I like are "Pyramid Gold Flatwound" strings - similar to the TIs - a nickel wrap over a round core - also quite warm, and low tension as well.

With either of these, one can go up a gauge - for instance, the .13 set of TI or Pyramid flats "feels" like the .12 set of Chromes or other American flats (I think all of which are steel wrap over a hex core). Swap out the plain high E and B to taste.


----------

